# Sharpening a skew chisel (or marking knife?)



## enricopg (Nov 3, 2013)

Hello,

I own two marking knives like these ones:
https://www.dictum.com/en/tools/woo...le-bevel-blade-width-12-mm?ffRefKey=Miy59h2Mm
I am really having troubles sharpening them free hand. I have the Veritas MKII jig but it does not work for this. Can you please advice some jig or whatever to sharpen them with ease?
Thank you Enrico


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

The mk2 jig has a skew registration attachment available, if you feel like spending $30. If you don't, its not too difficult to sharpen, well, anything by hand. Take the knife to the sharpening media of your voice, tilt it until you feel the bevel go flat on the stone and move it across the stone


----------



## enricopg (Nov 3, 2013)

thank you for replying. Ok for free hand sharpening. That's what I am doing now. About the skew registration attachment, I don't think there is enough angle on that jig. I mean, the angle of my knife is more acute.


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

About a year ago I made this jig.

It can sharpen almost anything and it uses sandpaper and elbow grease. The design even allows for attachments that will allow to sharpen things like round chisels (if I sit and think how to do it).

This was more like a proof-of-concept build made out of scraps and by using only hand tools. I did not had a Mitre Saw and a Pillar/Drill Press at that time. I applied a glossy lacquer to seal the holes in the melamine base.

All materials are easy to find and/or salvage and as you can see, the jig is small and portable. 
In the second picture you can see my (WIP) DIY Woodworking Marking Knife.

NOTE: I could not get my hand in the picture without obstructing the view so I cannot give a good idea of how it works.


----------



## enricopg (Nov 3, 2013)

That's interesting. Thank you. I was thinking something similar...


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Glad you found it interesting!

It is nothing special but it gets the job done. I will revise it sometime in the future now that I have better tools.


----------

